

Google I/O 2013 - vishal0123
https://developers.google.com/events/io

======
alexeckermann
01010011 - 8-bit mode

01110101 - bowling

00101010 - space

00111001 - burger

01111111 - ascii (via heelhook)

01000101 - rocket

10001000 - synth

11011011 - song

11010011 - simone

11100111 - cat

10000001 - pong

10010000 - bacon

~~~
theootz
If by some chance they decide to add more later, can find them with:

for (var a in ww.mode.modes) { var b = ww.mode.modes[a].pattern; var c = b !=
null ? b.toString(2) : ''; console.log(a, b, c.length > 0 ? Array(9 -
c.length).join('0') + c : ''); }

------
heelhook
01111111 gets you to ascii art

------
bungle
11010011 - a logo game

